# Free reps for noobs! Dooshes need not apply



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Free reps, make a post. But if you are a Doosh later on I will neg the fuck out of you!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Killermonkey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello to you too prince! What can I say? I am bored.


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 31, 2011)

Whats up Killermonkey? I see you posting all over on here. If your that bored ill take a little.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Consider it done!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 31, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Consider it done!



I will be negging you for the next while for spelling douche wrong multiple times and starting stupid threads. General announcement to anyone that negs killermonkey and pms me ill rep them for a week


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 31, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> i will be negging you for the next while for spelling douche wrong multiple times and starting stupid threads. General announcement to anyone that negs killermonkey and pms me ill rep them for a week


lmao


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

The troll is here


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 31, 2011)

U mad bro?


----------



## meow (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm used to that troll fucking up good threads. It's a mere welcome to all the newcomers. So welcome!


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 31, 2011)

bah if they get scared of that then they didn't look around much


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 31, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Free reps, make a post. But if you are a Doosh later on I will neg the fuck out of you!!


Bro u crack me up. You're like the retarded brother I never had


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 1, 2011)

*X*



gymrat09091974 said:


> Bro u crack me up. You're like the retarded brother I never had



Repped!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hook it up


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

Repped!


----------



## gearin up (Sep 4, 2011)

lol this is very charitable


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll rep back and if I can't because I already repped, I'll rep later.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

repps for douches!


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 5, 2011)

Repped!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 5, 2011)

aparently i gave out to much damn rep the past 24 hours so im not aloud to do it for a while i guess!


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 5, 2011)

No sweat,


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

right or wrong, this made me laugh


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 19, 2011)

Repped!


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks dude!!


----------

